# Sailing to Galapagos and Easter Island (website with pics)



## johnsantic (Nov 30, 2006)

In the spring of 2004, I sailed as crew aboard the sailing vessel Nine of Cups on a voyage from mainland Ecuador to the Galapagos Archipelago and onward to Easter Island. It was an adventure that lasted more than three months, and included extended explorations of the islands and more than 4,000 miles of ocean sailing.

During the trip, I took more than 5,400 pictures and kept a daily journal that grew to more than 350 pages. I have edited all the information down to a more manageable size, and I'm pleased to present it for your enjoyment on my web site, starting from here:

http://johnsantic.com/cruising/galap_easter/index.html

I have a few other cruising stories on my web site (Sea of Cortez, St. Lucia, Intracoastal Waterway, etc.) starting from here:

http://johnsantic.com/cruising/index.html

You can take a tour of my own boat (a Fast Passage 39 sailboat named Sunspot) starting from here:

http://johnsantic.com/sailboat/index.html

Thanks for stopping by!

Regards,

John Santic
living aboard Sunspot
Annapolis, Maryland


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

john,
Trully magnificent. Good work.

will read more. Thank you.


----------

